# Palmetto State park



## mcomer (Sep 8, 2010)

Has any one been to palmetto State ParK?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I drove thru years ago. It seemed hot and humid with lots of brush and a small swimming area. But I might be misremembering. If you go, post up what you think about it.


----------



## Bmxstang (Feb 3, 2012)

It's allright.. if you like to stare at plants... but they had a cool fort thing there build by the Core (?) of engineers.. its pretty neat if you get a tour.. but that was about it


----------



## glennlaine (Jun 19, 2012)

its a pretty cool little park our family likes it and its close to sa


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Its a purty good clip from SA....bout an hr.......Ive never been but heard that the San MArcus flows right through there


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Good for mountain bike trails, not too steep or rocky.


----------



## ahintx (Sep 18, 2012)

We were there in the spring and enjoied it. They have a good set of trails that are good enough for young kids to ride on.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Fun place for a kayak/canoe on the little lake they have there. I've been many times but mostly short stops on my trips between SA and Houston. On of my favorite places to take a break or kill half a day when I'm on the road.


----------

